# Please vote for the Oz man.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all, if you have a few min later today voting begins after2p for my best boy Ozzy. Your votes are greatly appreciated. 


Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

You can share the link as well. Thanks


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

I'll be glad to vote for Ozzy as soon as voting opens!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He's got my vote as soon as it opens!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Voting opens at 2:00!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Will as soon as it opens! Good luck!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Voting opens at 2:00!


I forgot to add that in sorry


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Voting opened and done! Go Ozzy!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Voting opened and done! Go Ozzy!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted! Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

IllinoisNative said:


> Voted!


Thank you


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Done, for your beautiful boy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Voted!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

ksotto333 said:


> Done, for your beautiful boy.


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Voted!


Thank you


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Voted! Good luck Ozzy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy is doing very well so far. You can vote every 24hrs. Thank you all so much. If he wins I will donate half to K9 Misson Warriors


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Please keep up the great work in voting. Voting can be done everyday and please share the link.Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize! to spread the word for a great cause. If he wins I will donate half to this amazing cause.....amlegion203il.org

thank you thank you


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Voted. Good luck 🍀


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Voted again! Shared on FB.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

voted...He's in fourth place...Ozzy deserves to be a star


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Th


Biscuit said:


> Voted. Good luck 🍀


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> voted...He's in fourth place...Ozzy deserves to be a star


Thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Voted again! Shared on FB.


Thank you again


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

BTT


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted again. How do we see the rankings?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted again. How do we see the rankings?


Thank you. I get emails on updates but not sure how others check


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i don’t see any other entries that he’s up against... but after i vote it says what places he’s in. currently 2nd.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Your all doing awesome. Ozzy is currently 2nd. Please please keep voting share this link to your FB page. Have ur friends vote.
I really want to present a check for Missions K9 Warriors. They train and place shelter or donated dogs with a veteran with PTSD.
Here is the link to share.
Thank you thank you 
Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Next to his profile, click on group and it shows you who he is up against. Oz is way cooler then any of those other dogs!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Next to his profile, click on group and it shows you who he is up against. Oz is way cooler then any of those other dogs!


Your good. I had no clue you can do that. Thank you for your kind words. I’m trying to spread the word so I can help a great cause


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy is currently 1st place. Still 7days left of voting. Thank you again for all your support.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bumping up. Ozzy is still in first place. Please please continue to vote daily thru Feb 11. Can’t thank you all enough.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Ha the voting ends on my birthday.. I'll make it my wish that he wins!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Ha the voting ends on my birthday.. I'll make it my wish that he wins!


Awe, thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The weekend is here brutal cold so let’s keep voting. Ozzy is holding strong in 1st place but still have till Feb 11th to vote everyday. Thanks again


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Do you see how far ahead he is?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Do you see how far ahead he is?


He is still in 1st place. 😁 please continue to vote everyday thru Feb 11th.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

It’s almost half time please take a moment to vote for Oz Man if you already did thank you very much. Still in 1st place


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ha! I will take the excuse to look at his pics! Did you add some new ones? I already voted for today and saw pics I had not noticed before


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Will Ozzy be on the cover of the Magazine after this?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Ha! I will take the excuse to look at his pics! Did you add some new ones? I already voted for today and saw pics I had not noticed before


Yes, I have so many I try to mix it up.. Tomorrow is his 3rd birthday do I will have new ones. Thank you for voting.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Will Ozzy be on the cover of the Magazine after this?


I am not sure. I do notice different groups and he’s in 1st for his group. I’m thinking they will narrow it down There has to be thousands of contestants. I will keep everyone in the loop. Thank you for voting


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Voted again. Still in first 🤞🤞


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Biscuit said:


> Voted again. Still in first 🤞🤞


Thank you very much


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Voted! He's looking like he'll win!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Benjaminb said:


> Voted! He's looking like he'll win!


Thank you very much. He has ways to go yet. I’m sure there is more voting in this round since it’s broken up in groups right now. Please continue to vote.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you very much. He has ways to go yet. I’m sure there is more voting in this round since it’s broken up in groups right now. Please continue to vote.


I'll try to. FB disabled my account today. Can't imagine why. I didn't violate any of their rules.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Benjaminb said:


> I'll try to. FB disabled my account today. Can't imagine why. I didn't violate any of their rules.


That stinks. Thank you for trying


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Please please let’s keep those votes coming in. Everyone has done a great job and I appreciate all the votes and support. 2 days left so let’s do this together. Thank you again


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Please please let’s keep those votes coming in. Everyone has done a great job and I appreciate all the votes and support. 2 days left so let’s do this together. Thank you again


still first? And Happy Birthday Ozzy!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

How is he in second?? I just voted for today. Love the ball on his nose!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> How is he in second?? I just voted for today. Love the ball on his nose!


How do you check?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> How do you check?


If you click on the link from the first page right beside his picture it shows his place in the group. If you scroll down from that page you can check out all his awesome pics.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> How do you check?


Yes he went to 2nd place but that will change soon. When u vote u look under his pic and it tells u his placing.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> How is he in second?? I just voted for today. Love the ball on his nose!


Thank you so much we will conquer


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yes he went to 2nd place but that will change soon. When u vote u look under his pic and it tells u his placing.


I've voted daily and never noticed.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yes he went to 2nd place but that will change soon. When u vote u look under his pic and it tells u his placing.


Found it. How is he losing to a "Birdie"


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> Found it. How is he losing to a "Birdie"


I wondered the same. Ozzy is way cooler then that!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> I've voted daily and never noticed.


And It’s a foo foo dog.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We are back in 1st place. My better half bought some votes. Gotta love him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> We are back in 1st place. My better half bought some votes. Gotta love him.


That is really sweet of him.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> We are back in 1st place. My better half bought some votes. Gotta love him.


Today’s double day anyways. Worth it!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s awesome I don’t know were my dogs in the race are but I always thought these things were fixed so didn’t push it. Glad to see they are not. That is a nice prize way to go Ozzy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> That’s awesome I don’t know were my dogs in the race are but I always thought these things were fixed so didn’t push it. Glad to see they are not. That is a nice prize way to go Ozzy!


Ha, me too. Most are. I would never put this much effort in a contest but I hope help out a great cause.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like a long road ahead. The way the contest goes is 1st round top 15 advance to next round of voting. 2nd round the top 10 advance 3rd round the top 5 and then winner of that group is the winner. Lots of voting still to be done. I know it’s a long shot but we can do this together. Thank you so much for all your votes.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We got you. Ozzy needs a crown


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> We got you. Ozzy needs a crown


Thank you. I will have to find one.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Go Ozzy! He's way cooler than all those other dogs! The king shall be crowned


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Go Ozzy! He's way cooler than all those other dogs! The king shall be crowned


Thank you. He is way cooler especially compared to those foo foo dogs.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We need more votes! He is back in second and he simply cannot lose to that dog! Its an offense to all German Shepherds!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> We need more votes! He is back in second and he simply cannot lose to that dog! Its an offense to all German Shepherds!


OMG yes and yes especially a white foo foo dog. Let’s get those votes in....please!!!!!! He will advance to the next group but can’t just can’t lose this group to that Shepherd snack.

Thanks for the heads up Sabis I’ve been crazy busy this eve.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted again! Ozzy is in second


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted again! Ozzy is in second


Thank you. Let’s get him back in 1st today is the last day before he advances to the best of 10. Please vote and vote.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

4 more hours until I can vote again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

3 more hours for me and only 3.5 hours to go! We need more people!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Voted!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted again! Ozzy is in second


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Voted!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> 3 more hours for me and only 3.5 hours to go! We need more people!


Thank you. He will advance to the next round for sure. Please continue to vote like crazy new round starts tomorrow the next round is the 10 ten advance


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted again! I hope Ozzy gets in the lead!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my last vote in for this round!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So many rounds and there are so many groups it looks like. Max is number 9 in one group. I enjoy reading all the dog’s stories. Good luck Ozzy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> So many rounds and there are so many groups it looks like. Max is number 9 in one group. I enjoy reading all the dog’s stories. Good luck Ozzy!


Yes, it’s not going to be easy but all the support for Ozzy has been so incredibly gracious.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok guys and gals. Ozzy has advanced to the 2nd round and currently in 2nd. He would not be there without all your support and votes. 

Please let’s keep those votes coming in even stronger. I am so grateful for the continuing support of Ozzy and especially for the great cause I hope to donate to.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yes, it’s not going to be easy but all the support for Ozzy has been so incredibly gracious.


Jenny which dog is yours. I would love to vote for you.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I finally got onto the site via FB, vote submitted!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

finn'smom said:


> I finally got onto the site via FB, vote submitted!


Thank you bunches.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The weekend is here. Please continue to vote this weekend. It’s getting narrowed down. Thank you all so much


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Voted for Ozzy, handsome dog there and good luck!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

REEHGE said:


> Voted for Ozzy, handsome dog there and good luck!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted


Thank you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I can vote again in 6 hours. Ozzy is currently first. 
And I love that pic!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I can vote again in 6 hours. Ozzy is currently first.
> And I love that pic!


Yes, and thanks to all your votes. Let’s try hard to keep him there. I’ve been campaigning him like crazy. My vets office staff is voting as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Well Ozzy made it through the weekend in 1st place. Please I hope you all continue to vote. Thank you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Well Ozzy made it through the weekend in 1st place. Please I hope you all continue to vote. Thank you


I love the valentines pic, but the ball on the nose is still my favorite! He's such a good boy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I love the valentines pic, but the ball on the nose is still my favorite! He's such a good boy.


Thank you. I will switch the photo just for you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Jenny which dog is yours. I would love to vote for you.


 Exciting! Thank you! He is another group. His name is Max which there are a quite few in the search engine. He was last I had some of my friends and family vote and he made it up to number 9. He is made it into the top ten voting section. Luna I entered also but must of been to late she will be in the next one.
I will copy the link -
https://americasfavpet.com/202


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats I see Ozzy is in the number 1 spot! Very exciting! Good luck!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you. I will switch the photo just for you.


Sorry Sabs pic gets resized and can’t see much. I did change my avatar


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Congrats I see Ozzy is in the number 1 spot! Very exciting! Good luck!


Thanks a bunch. Good luck as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

2more days of the 2nd round. Ozzy is still maintaining 1st place in his group. Please continue to vote each day. Thank you all for you votes and support. We’re getting closer.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That pic of you sitting in the leaves is beautiful. And I love the winter hat! But ball on nose is still it for me.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> That pic of you sitting in the leaves is beautiful. And I love the winter hat! But ball on nose is still it for me.


Thank you. Yea, that pic is cool.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

33hrs left til the 3rd round. Ozzy is still in1st. Please keep up the great work and vote each day as well as share his link with anyone you know. Lol 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

6hrs left to vote for this round and on to the 3rd round. Ozzy is still in 1st place. Without all your votes he would not be doing so well. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I already voted today. He is still first in his group, but that little mop dog is still 2nd. How???
As long as we keep voted he will make it.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I already voted today. He is still first in his group, but that little mop dog is still 2nd. How???
> As long as we keep voted he will make it.


Thank a bunch and I have no clue why or how.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted again!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted again!


Thank you so much.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy has now moved to the Top 10. Without all your votes he would not still be in 1st place. 

Only the top 5 move on after this round. Please continue to vote and you can even share the link so others can vote. It’s getting close. 
Thank you all so much for voting, your the best.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Voted again! Ozzy is still first!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Voted again! Ozzy is still first!


Awesome and thank you. We gotta keep him there and get him into the top 5.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The weekend is here, let’s keep those votes coming in. Thank you so much for all the votes and support.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Voted again. Go Ozzy!

_Just saying that to bump this thread, ha._


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> Voted again. Go Ozzy!
> 
> _Just saying that to bump this thread, ha._


Thank you very much.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Still voting daily!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> Still voting daily!


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all,
It’s a new week and Ozzy is standing strong in 1st place thanks to all of you.
3days to go until the top 5 are announced.
Please please continue to vote and speared the word for your friends and family to vote.
New pic of the Oz man coming after this round. It’s going to be awesome and so appropriate.
Thank you again for all your votes and support. Happy Monday.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Voting daily. Can't wait to see new pic!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Voting daily. Can't wait to see new pic!


Thank you bunches


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi
Let’s please keep those votes coming in. Top 5 picked in 2 days. Ozzy is 2nd which is ok but.......no foo foo dogs allowed.
Thanks for all the votes and support.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all,
It’s that time and yes Ozzy will advance to the next round. Yippee and Thank you for all your votes.

We have a big challenge ahead since this round is the best of 5. Ozzy needs to win this in order to advance. There are 5 groups so Ozzy needs to win his group.
Please please voting is so important now then ever. Please share his link to everyone you know. The more votes the better the chance he has. Plus we can’t let the white foo foo dog win his group. Heck he’s the only dog in his group that’s not a foo foo dog.
I will have a new pic of Ozzy on his profile. Any ideas on other pics please share. All we have is snow here. Lol

Ozzy and I thank you all so much.
Go Ozzy!!!!!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I seen you and Ozzy pop up on another list recently. Good luck. I might be there depending on my travel restrictions.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> I seen you and Ozzy pop up on another list recently. Good luck. I might be there depending on my travel restrictions.


Thank you. I’m excited but we need to track, dang snow.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy new pic for the contest.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Who could resist voting for him with that picture!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Who could resist voting for him with that picture!


That’s the plan.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

So bummed can’t fit his new pic on the contest site.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Weather has been awesome so I’m sure everyone has been out and about. Ozzy is still in 1st place. Voting goes thru Thursday, please continue the awesome job you all have been doing. Thank you so much.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all, Ozzy is maintaining 1st place. 3 days left to vote for this round. Please continue to vote and thank you so much for all your votes and support. Go Ozzy!!!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Go Ozzy!! You can do it


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Go Ozzy!! You can do it


Thank you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He has slipped to second! We cannot let that furry football win. Vote for Ozzy!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

The link again is: 









Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize!







americasfavpet.com


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> He has slipped to second! We cannot let that furry football win. Vote for Ozzy!


Not anymore 1st place bam!!!!!

thank you for putting the link up


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> The link again is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you bunches


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Not anymore 1st place bam!!!!!


Go Oz Man!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We NEED your votes PLEASE. Ozzy is in 2nd now we can’t let that white foo foo dog win the group Please vote for Ozzy.
Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> We NEED your votes PLEASE. Ozzy is in 2nd now we can’t let that white foo foo dog win the group Please vote for Ozzy.
> Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize!


He was First last night when I voted!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> He was First last night when I voted!


Yes but.....hopefully later we will get him back in first. Close race I guess not sure why though.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I cannot wait for that white thing to get lost! Everybody vote for Oz Man! He has to be in first tonight.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That foo foo dog cannot win! It's no where near as cool as the Oz! It's gonna be a close race for sure


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I cannot wait for that white thing to get lost! Everybody vote for Oz Man! He has to be in first tonight.


Vote vote vote


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> That foo foo dog cannot win! It's no where near as cool as the Oz! It's gonna be a close race for sure


Amen


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Talked my family into buying some votes as well as my BF Ozzy is back in 1st but please vote vote vote. The more votes the better his chances. Thank you.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Bump and vote!
He's first but the voting is interminable...
when this contest gonna end?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> Bump and vote!
> He's first but the voting is interminable...
> when this contest gonna end?


Very true. It ends March 25th I believe. Still ways to go but it’s narrowing down.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We did it!!!!!. Ozzy made it to the Quarter Finals and beat the foo foo dog. Voting start starts again in 3 hrs so please please vote. You all have done super but it’s getting harder since only the 1st place fog can advance to the semi finals. We’ve come this far to give up now. Please share his link with everyone you know. Thank you


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

YES!!! Congratulations Ozzy! Way to show that foo foo freak what real awesomeness is like.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bye Bye Birdie! C'mon Ozzy. You got this.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> YES!!! Congratulations Ozzy! Way to show that foo foo freak what real awesomeness is like.


Thanks everyone but still work ahead. A new group of pooches to conquer.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Bye Bye Birdie! C'mon Ozzy. You got this.


I know right. That Birdie had to fly the coop.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

All voting has been restarted so it’s back to the beginning as as votes. Ozzy is way back now 11th so who knows if we can get him way up to 1st. Please vote just 6 days to do so


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

voted! He is 9th right now so lets do this.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> voted! He is 9th right now so lets do this.


Popped up to 5th  Thank you thank you

Vote for Ozzy to be in Dogster or Catster Magazine and take home a $5,000 cash prize!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy is feeling lucky


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Ozzy is feeling lucky
> 
> View attachment 570315


9th in Quartar finals.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> 9th in Quartar finals.


Yep voting started from scratch not sure how well we will do.  Just need to keep voting. Plus I’m sure now people are buying votes like crazy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yep voting started from scratch not sure how well we will do.  Just need to keep voting. Plus I’m sure now people are buying votes like crazy.


I already thought of the buying votes thing. If we are going to go that route my suggestion is leave it to the last hour. It doesn't help now.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Voted!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I already thought of the buying votes thing. If we are going to go that route my suggestion is leave it to the last hour. It doesn't help now.


I agree. Between my BF and I am my family we already spent a ton.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

finn'smom said:


> Voted!


Thank you


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I already thought of the buying votes thing. If we are going to go that route my suggestion is leave it to the last hour. It doesn't help now.


Very true


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't forget to vote! He is sitting in 12th as of now.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Don't forget to vote! He is sitting in 12th as of now.


Thank you. I’ve been slacking since my sister has been hospitalized. I hope we can get him up but it is going to be hard. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you. I’ve been slacking since my sister has been hospitalized. I hope we can get him up but it is going to be hard. Fingers crossed


Oh No! Hope your sister is ok? 
We will do our best for you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Oh No! Hope your sister is ok?
> We will do our best for you.


Thank you. Being POA I’m on the phone a lot.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Come on guys, Ozzy is sitting 11th with 5 hours to go. Lets get those votes in and see what we can do!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Done!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I wanted to thank everyone who voted and supported Ozzy in the contest. I was not as active as I was due to my sister’s illness.
Great group of people and we thank you so much .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone who voted and supported Ozzy in the contest. I was not as active as I was due to my sister’s illness.
> Great group of people and we thank you so much .


I got busy with an emergency last night. I'm really sorry, I tried.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I got busy with an emergency last night. I'm really sorry, I tried.


Omg no worries. Thank for all ur support. Somethings are more important hope all is good


----------

